# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Liever geen hormoonzalf...

## Nikky278

Hoihoi,

het begint weer wat kouder te worden, dus begint het circus op mijn huid ook weer. Bultjes op de vingers, ontzettende jeuk overal en eczeem.

Nou heb ik sowieso een beetje een probleemhuid, en dus altijd wel wat jeuk, kan me geen dag herinneren dat ik nergens jeuk heb gehad. Mijn huid staat vol met kleine bultjes, alsof ik altijd kippenvel heb, en is ontzettend droog, ook al smeer ik me dagelijks in. Dit is het hele jaar door. 
Normaal start de eczeem langzaam aan als de herfst intreedt, maar nu is het nog niet eens echt koud en mijn armen hebben al donker bruine plekken. Ik moet nu eigenlijk weer naar de dokter om zalf te halen, maar heb intussen genoeg witte plekken, dus heb weinig zin in nog meer zalf met hormonen.

Weet iemand misschien een zalf die goed werkt, waar geen hormonen in zitten? Vaseline gebruik ik al, en dat helpt wel wat voor de kleine plekjes, maar de hardnekkige plekken trekken zich er niets van aan en groeien vrolijk verder... :s

Hoop dat iemand iets weet...

Xx

----------


## kaatjekakel

Douchen met olie van bijvoorbeeld balneum, zij hebben ook een fijne vettende creme. Verder letten op voeding en zeeppoeder. Ik weet niet of je reageert op parfum? Kijk ook eens op het forum van www.vmce.nl

----------


## Nikky278

Parfum gaat wel goed, zolang ik dat niet elke dag gebruik. Alleen in het weekend is geen probleem, maar als ik een week lang elke dag gebruik, krijg ik uitslag  :Frown: 

Zal eens op zoek gaan naar die balneum, kan het allicht een keer proberen  :Smile: 

Xx

----------


## katje45

Hallo Nikky,

Heb je al Parfenac geprobeerd ?

----------


## Nikky278

Nee, nog niet. Wat is het precies?

Xx

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Het is een middel tegen eczeem, zonder dat er hormonen inzitten.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Parfenac stond altijd bekend om het veroorzaken van contactallergie. Ik zou het zelf niet zo snel gebruiken. 

Van de website van het VMCE:

04-05-2006 | Op 20 april 2006 heeft de rechtbank te Rotterdam uitspraak gedaan in het geding tussen Chefaro Nederland B.V. en het College ter Beoordeling van Geneesmiddelen (CBG), betreffende het besluit om de afleverstatus van Parfenac, crème 5%, te wijzigen van niet-receptplichtig naar uitsluitend op recept. 

Parfenac (werkzame stof: bufexamac) wordt aanbevolen voor mensen met eczeem. Gebleken is dat eczeem in veel gevallen terugkeert en dat door gebruik van Parfenac bij een hoog percentage van de gebruikers sensibilisatie optreedt. Dat betekent dat deze mensen een allergie ontwikkelen voor de werkzame stof bufexamac, wat weer kan leiden tot eczeemachtige huidafwijkingen. Het CBG acht deze bijwerking voor een niet receptplichtig geneesmiddel verontrustend, gezien de indicatie van het product. Mensen met eczeem die Parfenac gebruiken zouden ten onrechte de bijwerking kunnen aanzien voor het onvoldoende verbeteren van het eczeem, waardoor zij de behandeling intensiever voortzetten. Daardoor kan het eczeem verergeren.

Het CBG is van mening dat Parfenac ook bij normaal gebruik direct of indirect gevaar kan opleveren wanneer het zonder medische begeleiding wordt gebruikt en dat het daarom receptplichtig moet zijn. De rechtbank oordeelt dat het CBG in redelijkheid tot deze mening heeft kunnen komen. Het belang van volksgezondheid gaat hierbij voor andere belangen. Verder heeft de rechtbank bevestigd dat een besluit van het CBG wat betreft wijziging van de afleverstatus een besluit is waartegen bezwaar en beroep open staan. Chefaro Nederland B.V. kan tegen de uitspraak van de rechtbank hoger beroep instellen bij de afdeling bestuursrechtspraak van de Raad van State.

Bron: College ter Beoordeling van Geneesmiddelen


Groet,
Kakel

----------


## katje45

Hoi Kakel,

Dit wist ik niet een vriendin gebruikt het al jaren voor haar dochter met con. eczeem. Zal het haar vertellen.

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Heb nog even verder gekeken, misschien is dermalex repair of cardiflor creme iets voor je.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik gebruik zelf groninger/umcg bad/douchelotion van fagron. Dit kun je bij je apotheek krijgen. Het wordt helaas niet vergoed, maar is wel heerlijk spul. Ik kan je ook lanettecreme of lanettezalf aanraden. Of kijk eens op de website van eucerin naar producten die ureum bevatten. Ureum verbetert de vochthuishouding van je huid. Succes! Wellicht kun je eerst testers aanvagen via de mail, dat probeer ik altijd wel.

Succes,
Kakel

----------


## Jojo76

Er is nu wat nieuws: "Atopiclair". Ik heb het zelf al wel in huis maar nog niet geprobeerd. Hier zitten ook geen hormonen in.

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Nicky,

Mijn ex-vriend had er ook last van: hij gebruikte ook Vaseline en Cetamagrocol (als ik de laatste goed heb geschreven...). Hij kreeg voor de rest ook lichttherapie en is naar een acupuncturist geweest. Hielp allemaal wel redelijk.

Succes!

----------

